# AutoIt Rückgabe an Aufrufer



## deusfalsus (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mittels AutoIt ein Script erstellt, welches mir errechnet, vor wievielen Minuten eine bestimmte Datei zuletzt geändert wurde.

Wie übergebe ich diesen Wert, dass der Aufrufer (ein Überwachungstool) den Wert als Ergebnis des Aufrufes erhält?


----------

